# Desiree Nosbusch -sweet like sugar mix-50x



## maierchen (7 Jan. 2009)

Hhhhhmmmmmm:hearts:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MrCap (8 Jan. 2009)

*Kann dir nur zustimmen... zuckersüß und sexy - DANKEschön !!!*


----------



## armin (8 Jan. 2009)

kein Kind von Scheuheit sich nackt zu zeigen


----------



## sway2003 (8 Jan. 2009)

Danke für Desiree. Ich finde Sie heute jedoch viel attraktiver als in jungen Jahren !


----------



## fakeme (8 Jan. 2009)

danke für Desiree schöne Bilder


----------



## General (10 Jan. 2009)

Ja ja die Desire,hat sich ja oft nackig gemacht:thumbup:


----------



## gamma (11 Jan. 2009)

Was war und ist das für eine schöne Frau-danke


----------



## Baustert Paul (11 Jan. 2009)

*Sehr schöner Bildermix*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Wunderschöne Sexy Bilder von einer charmanten Superheissen und Superscharfen Schauspielerin.super1super1super1:3dlechz::3dlechz::3dlechz:


----------



## hoetmar (11 Jan. 2009)

Das fängt das jahr ja gut an. Vielen Dank für die Mühe, immer wieder nett zu sehen.

Paul


----------



## betzdorf (16 Jan. 2009)

Sehr heiß, einiges wohl auch rar!


----------



## miner-work (8 Feb. 2009)

Schöne Sammlung.
Danke fürs posten


----------



## Weltenbummler (9 Feb. 2009)

Hot Fotos.


----------



## kunibert (12 Aug. 2009)

besonders erotische frau deanke


----------



## frank63 (15 Aug. 2009)

Lang lang ist es her, das sich die Desiree nackig gemacht hat.
Klasse Mix.


----------



## fleeschmutz (1 Feb. 2010)

Desiree ist die schönste


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## mechanator (1 Feb. 2010)

spitzenklasse eine tolle frau
danke


----------



## annafreak (4 Feb. 2010)

Naturgeil: in frühen und späten Jahren


----------



## gamma (7 Feb. 2010)

Eine der schönsten überhaipt................


----------



## miner-work (20 Feb. 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Ja ja die Desire,hat sich ja oft nackig gemacht:thumbup:



Oft genug?
Ich finde, sie zeigt sich viel zu wenig.
Darum Danke für den post


----------



## jogi50 (21 Feb. 2010)

Eine Augenweide,vielen Dank.


----------



## weserbutscher (28 Feb. 2010)

Und welche Frau kann schon von sich behaupten mit zunehmender Reife attraktiver zu werden? Sie kann das.


----------



## cockpit (26 Apr. 2010)

Die Nosbusch - der Traum meiner Jugendjahre- Danke:WOW:


----------



## jogi50 (30 Apr. 2010)

Tolle Frau,danke.


----------



## kleinerspanner (30 Apr. 2010)

Das -busch trägt sie zurecht im Namen.....gut so!


----------



## Martin1-2 (17 Mai 2010)

Toll Gemacht, weiter so!


----------



## Martin1-2 (17 Mai 2010)

Klasse Bilder. Vielen Dank


----------



## eppeljack (21 Juni 2010)

Super Bilder Dankehttp://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thumbup.gif


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (21 Juni 2010)

*:thx: sehr hübsch , auch heute noch :thumbup:*​


----------



## weserbutscher (21 Juni 2010)

Die hat einfach was, die Frau.


----------



## eddy.brown (22 Juni 2010)

Danke und darf ruhig öfter hier vorbeischauen


----------



## Smily (11 Juli 2010)

Das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Software_012 (30 Juli 2010)

:thumbup:​ 
Für die tollen Désirée Bilder
​


----------



## joe_ (31 Juli 2010)

Danke für den Mix!


----------



## Martin1-2 (1 Aug. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder

Danke


----------



## ba928 (9 Aug. 2010)

Tolle Frau!!

Schade dass sie nicht mehr so freizügig ist, wie in den 80ern....

Tolle Figur und ein sagenhafter Busch!!!


----------



## Reinhold (9 Aug. 2010)

Süsse Maus DANKE für die Bilder !!!


----------



## solefun (9 Aug. 2010)

sway2003 schrieb:


> Danke für Desiree. Ich finde Sie heute jedoch viel attraktiver als in jungen Jahren !


Kann mich nur anschließen - geht mir aber mit vielen der Mädels so.


----------



## oge01 (19 Aug. 2010)

Super Bilder danke !!!


----------



## leicesterle (21 Aug. 2010)

sway2003 schrieb:


> Danke für Desiree. Ich finde Sie heute jedoch viel attraktiver als in jungen Jahren !



Ganz genau so geht es mir auch!:thumbup:


----------



## Rambo (21 Aug. 2010)

Danke für diesen Supermix von Desiree!


----------



## haddock (5 Sep. 2010)

ein einfaches danke reicht hier bei weitem nicht aus. tolle sammlung, weckt tolle erinnerungen und es waren teufel auch ein paar unbekante - für mich - pics dabei.happy010 :thx:


----------



## honepo (7 Sep. 2010)

danke für die schönen Bilder von Desiree


----------



## mausbett (9 Sep. 2010)

Super Bilder Danke


----------



## Trampolin (13 Sep. 2010)

:thx: *für die schöne nippelige Desiree Sammlung! :WOW: :WOW:*


----------



## frank123 (8 Dez. 2010)

Desirees Bär ist faszienirend


----------



## raffi1975 (8 Dez. 2010)

Desiree war wirklich as sweet as sugar. Das war eben noch noch die buschige Zeit... :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## deddy762 (8 Dez. 2010)

hallo ich will mich nur ganz schnell für die tollen Bilder bedanken.einfach klasse!!


----------



## dingolux (8 Dez. 2010)

Danke für Désirée

Die fand damals schon nicht schlecht, aber heute gefällt sie mir noch besser.


----------



## Ragdoll (9 Dez. 2010)

Danke, Sie ist soooooooooooooo toll.


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Dez. 2010)

tolle Zusamenstellung :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

tolle Frau :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Reinhold (10 Dez. 2010)

Auch Heute noch eine Klasse Frau - DANKE für die Bilder !!!


----------



## frank123 (5 Aug. 2012)

Desiree sieht klasse aus wenn sie nackt ist.


----------



## posemuckel (5 Aug. 2012)

Desiree hat mir schon vor 25 Jahren gefallen.


----------



## Sarafin (5 Aug. 2012)

Wunderschöne Sexy Bilder:thx:


----------



## tmadaxe (5 Aug. 2012)

Die unrasierten Fotzen in den 80er-Jahren waren einfach ekelhaft, aber Desiree hatte einen Hammerbody und wenig Hemmungen, ihn zu zeigen - einfach geil!!!


----------



## arno1958 (5 Aug. 2012)

geile bilder vielen dank :thx:


----------



## Jone (6 Aug. 2012)

Sehr heiße Bilder. Danke für die sexy Desiree


----------



## Smily (8 Aug. 2012)

Klasse Mix.
Das erinnert mich an alte "Bravo" Zeiten.


----------



## neman64 (9 Aug. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Desire


----------



## fisch1 (28 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank sehr schöne Frau!!!


----------



## frank123 (11 Nov. 2012)

Desiree sieht nacht super aus,aber in nach Mitternacht wo sie wirklich alles zeigt sieht sie am besten aus.


----------



## Fizzzel (11 Nov. 2012)

nice pics !


----------



## Rico234 (13 Nov. 2012)

Sehr sexy! Danke


----------



## vwbeetle (19 Dez. 2012)

Ich finde diese Fotos toll. Davon kann man nicht genug kriegen.:thumbup:


----------



## frank123 (27 Dez. 2012)

Desiree ist scharf wenn sie nackt ist.


----------



## Loxis (27 Dez. 2012)

supergeil Danke


----------



## frank123 (30 Dez. 2012)

Desiree ist nackt am schönsten!!1#


----------



## uweh (29 Jan. 2013)

Super Sammlung, Desiree Nosbusch ist immer einen Blick wert!


----------



## Lisa007 (30 Jan. 2013)

zauberhaft - danke für´s Hochladen


----------



## horstfigge (30 Jan. 2013)

geile Sammlung, Desiree Nosbusch ist immer einen Blick wert!


----------



## zykliker (31 Jan. 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## knappi (10 Feb. 2013)

DANKE, DANKE,DANKE, DANKE,DANKE, DANKE,DANKE, DANKE,DANKE, DANKE!

Gruß
KNappi


----------



## halaga (10 Feb. 2013)

Danke, Ich kann mich an der Frau einfach nicht sattsehen mahlzeit47


----------



## gaddaf (20 Feb. 2013)

Prima - danke für die Bilder!


----------



## moonshine (20 Feb. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Sammlung 

immer wieder sehr gerne gesehen :thumbup:




:thx:


----------



## Tigy (22 Feb. 2013)

Mmmmmh! :drip:


----------



## Tigy (22 Feb. 2013)

Habe mir erlaubt etwas zu retuschieren.


----------



## delta52 (23 Feb. 2013)

da hat evtl. der daimler chef, einen richtigen fang gemacht.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön, danke!


----------



## eightups (29 Okt. 2013)

cooler mix, danke
:thx:


----------



## pma11la (18 Nov. 2013)

Eine sehr hübsche 
Danke


----------



## ofrei (22 Nov. 2013)

immer wieder schön


----------



## 25sunrise (14 Aug. 2014)

Danke für die Super Bilder.


----------



## linu (18 Aug. 2014)

Absolut prima, danke


----------



## Tristan2391 (21 Aug. 2014)

der traum meiner schlaflosen jugendnächte


----------



## frank123 (15 Okt. 2014)

Desiree ist ne hübsche,vor allem ihr Bärchen


----------



## willy wutz (17 Okt. 2014)

Auf diese Süßen Tittchen und den präcjtigen Busch habe ich früher schon gestanden!! Und heute steht er wieder- schade dass sie nichts mehr von sich zeigt..!


----------

